# January Caption Comp - Winner Announced



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd like to see you do that in a Hobie :twisted:


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

wow a flying fish :lol:


----------



## pufferfish (Dec 6, 2010)

Come into my Penthouse for quicky,,,(beer)


----------



## Blowers59 (Jan 1, 2011)

Lookout! I got my Kayakking lessons from Mick Fanning!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

YEEEEEEEHHHHAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

A kayak-jacking in progress...Stick 'em up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

*The Adventures of Super PalmyMick!*


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Clark to Ponting: "shouldn't we be in the nets practising for the ashes or something?"


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

"'I TOOK THIS PHOTO AS I WENT OVER THE FIRST WAVE"'


----------



## smaas (Oct 5, 2009)

Now I've just gotta land this thing...!


----------



## smaas (Oct 5, 2009)

Coolangatta Air Traffic Control -- PalmyMick...... "Your clear for take off PalmyMick, enjoy your flight".


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

Oohh...this is gunna hurt......


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Mick discovered that by leveraging his giant paddle against the apartment block, he could get his yak airborne


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Kamikazeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!"


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

"Bet ya a case he doesn't land it."
"You're On."


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Top that for a head shake, nice hookup !!!!!!


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey, now that is a flying fisherman !!!!!!!


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

thats why he puts KY on the rod holders! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pufferfish (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Mildred ,that pesky peeping tom is at it again.he never gives up.


----------



## Sokak (Jan 8, 2011)

"Show off"


----------



## Sokak (Jan 8, 2011)

"Fortunately on this run Kenny remembered step 3. hold paddle over head. His jaw still ached from the near concussion of the previous attempt. Any elation he felt was soon replaced with dread as he realized he taped the set of instructions, including those for landing, to the paddle."


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Bumhole Quote "I haven't been that puckered since we visited Sydney during the last mardigra".


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

A NEW WARNING SIGN AT PALMY 7TH AVE....................................'YAK CROSSING BEWARE' or should that be "CROSS YAK"
With that paint job on the hull what else could it be ?


----------



## Ralphy (May 10, 2010)

"Backflip?!? Piece of cake. Watch this."


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

WTF! There was water there a moment ago!


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Guy out the back says to guy going over wave"Ah,so you won the caption comp last month eh'.How do you find those Flying Fisherman sunnies?


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

"OH" You lucky bastard.


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

"Iron man food"


----------



## pufferfish (Dec 6, 2010)

Moon lander to base "come in please"


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Thunderbirds are go


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

That's what happens when you cross a kayak with a jet ski.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

man the tide drops quick around here!


----------



## Kailie86 (Nov 21, 2010)

"Just like a chocolate milkshake, only crunchy!"


----------



## Kailie86 (Nov 21, 2010)

"ROCK 'N' ROLL"


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

MMMMMMUUUUUUMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

whoa shouldn't of had backed beans this morning


----------



## MokenMan7 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats what happens when your wife packs the jet pack instead of the floaties


----------



## MokenMan7 (Dec 12, 2010)

Who needs floaties when you got aires


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Up the nose and away she goes.


----------



## nugget66 (Jan 2, 2011)

Houston , We have lift off .


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Attempting a beach landing whilst hooked up to a marlin is not recommended.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just heard that Spooled and Couta1 are having their best ever fishing session out there right now!!!!! 
Hang on boys, I'm on me wayyyyyyyyy..


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

after the landing his hemorrhoids were fully inverted. :lol:


----------



## BustedDuck (Apr 23, 2010)

Wadya mean my missus on the back should lose a bit of weight.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I had to paddle so hard that I forgot is was the end of January


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Geez! i must have landed in a time warp!


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh What a Feeling!


----------

